# Ecran externe - désactiver écran principal



## qlb212 (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
je sais que cette question a déjà été posée (à savoir comment éteindre l'écran du MacBook lorsqu'on utilise un écran externe), mais à chaque fois la solution présentée est la suivante : fermer le macbook puis le sortir de la veille à l'aide d'un clavier externe. Or je n'utilise ni clavier externe ni souris (juste trackpad+clavier du MB).
Y a-t-il une solution ?
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je sais que cette question a déjà été posée (à savoir comment éteindre l'écran du MacBook lorsqu'on utilise un écran externe), mais à chaque fois la solution présentée est la suivante : fermer le macbook puis le sortir de la veille à l'aide d'un clavier externe. Or je n'utilise ni clavier externe ni souris (juste trackpad+clavier du MB).
> Y a-t-il une solution ?
> Merci



Hello

oui

tu éteins le mac

tu allumes, écran externe connecté, et tu refermes immédiatement le mac

quand tu es sur ta session, rouvre le

voilou


----------



## qlb212 (26 Avril 2010)

Génial, merci !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

Merci !!


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

je t'en prie 

cela dit, petite modification avec Lion ! L'écran du portable se rallume systématiquement (et de ce fait, la résolution sur l'écran externe est la même que celle de l'écran "interne" lorsque l'on est en recopie vidéo)

en tout cas c'est ce qui s'est passé sur mon MPBu late2008 lorsque j'ai testé le dernier félin , je suis donc obligé de le laisser fermé, ce qui me dérange au point de vue du refroidissement

voilou

à+


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

Etant encore sur SL, en verra bien au prochain redémarrage ce que ça donne sur mon macbookplastock ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

Hop.... des nouvelles techniques ! 

http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/14/disa...n-a-macbook-pro-or-air-in-mac-os-x-10-7-lion/


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Etant encore sur SL, en verra bien au prochain redémarrage ce que ça donne sur mon macbookplastock ;-)



ça fonctionne très bien ! Je suis sous SL aussi la plupart du temps 




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hop.... des nouvelles techniques !
> 
> http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/14/disa...n-a-macbook-pro-or-air-in-mac-os-x-10-7-lion/



oui j'avais vu ça mais

1) chipoter dans l'Os, c'est pas dans mes habitudes 
2) si j'ai bien compris, il faut reseter la pram lorsque l'on veut récupérer son écran en utilisation nomade

mouais


----------



## Larme (10 Novembre 2011)

Baisser la luminosité à 0, c'est sympa aussi...
Bon, après, un p'tit AppleScript qui le fait tout seul via un simple clic, ça s'rait pas mal non plus...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Baisser la luminosité à 0, c'est sympa aussi...
> Bon, après, un p'tit AppleScript qui le fait tout seul via un simple clic, ça s'rait pas mal non plus...



oui pour SL
mais non pour Lion

car, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, lorsqu'il est ouvert, la résolution de l'externe n'est pas suffisante (1440x900)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

Bon, sur mon MacBook, après avoir fait la technique du j'allume-je-ferme-je-reouvre, j'ai bien eu l'écran externe en tant qu'écran principal dès le démarrage d'OS X, mais par contre, l'écran interne du MacBoock était bien activé (à luminosité 0)

Moi, si je cherche à désactiver l'écran du MacBook, c'est parce que j'ai une "carte graphique" GMA 950...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, sur mon MacBook, après avoir fait la technique du j'allume-je-ferme-je-reouvre, j'ai bien eu l'écran externe en tant qu'écran principal dès le démarrage d'OS X, mais par contre, l'écran interne du MacBoock était bien activé (à luminosité 0)
> 
> Moi, si je cherche à désactiver l'écran du MacBook, c'est parce que j'ai une "carte graphique" GMA 950...



tiens étrange

je ne connais pas ton ordi cela dit

quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, sur mon MacBook, après avoir fait la technique du j'allume-je-ferme-je-reouvre, j'ai bien eu l'écran externe en tant qu'écran principal dès le démarrage d'OS X, mais par contre, l'écran interne du MacBoock était bien activé (à luminosité 0)
> 
> Moi, si je cherche à désactiver l'écran du MacBook, c'est parce que j'ai une "carte graphique" GMA 950...



tiens étrange

je ne connais pas ton ordi cela dit

quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, sur mon MacBook, après avoir fait la technique du j'allume-je-ferme-je-reouvre, j'ai bien eu l'écran externe en tant qu'écran principal dès le démarrage d'OS X, mais par contre, l'écran interne du MacBoock était bien activé (à luminosité 0)
> 
> Moi, si je cherche à désactiver l'écran du MacBook, c'est parce que j'ai une "carte graphique" GMA 950...



tiens, étrange

(je ne connais pas ton ordi cela dit)

quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ? tu es connecté comment ? dvi ? vga ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

tiens étrange

(je ne connais pas ton ordi cela dit)

quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ? 

dvi ? vga ? 

reset pram ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

tiens étrange

(je ne connais pas ton ordi cela dit)

quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ? 

dvi ? vga ? 

reset pram ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------

waouw le méchant bug du serveur


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

Wha... le méchant beug en effet !

Bon, j'ai trouvé LA solution (en ce qui me concerne)

J'ai placé un aiment au dessus du trou kensignton (le HDD étant de l'autre coté, ça va). 
Le MacBook croit que l'écran est fermé, donc se met en veille. (C'est grâce à un capteur magnétique que la fermeture du capot est détectée)

J'appuie sur un touche, il s'allume, et il n'y à que l'écran externe qui est activé !
Le mode Clamshell, mais écran ouvert. 
À mois les ressources perdues pour un écran non utilisées ! :love:


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

un aimant pas loin du DD, faut quand même oser 

et quoi, si tu retires l'aimant là, l'écran se ré-active ? 

et pis réponds à mes questions maintes fois posées


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

_un aimant pas loin du DD, faut quand même oser_
Justement, non : C'est à l'opposé du disque dur, et il y à déjà cet aiment là dans la coque de l'écran.

_et quoi, si tu retires l'aimant là, l'écran se ré-active ? _
Bordel !! À cause des tests que tu me demande de faire, j'ai fait foirer une copie de 2h sur 4 h!!!  Ha ben non : Magie du protocole AFP : Reprise des transferts en cas de coupure réseau. J'aime Apple ! :love: 
Si l'ordinateur n'est pas en veille, retirer l'aiment ne provoque rien.
Si l'ordinateur est en veille, retirer l'aiment provoque la sortie de veille, avec activation de l'écran interne. 

Bref, ça ce comporte comme si tu manipulais  le capot de l'ordi. Sauf que tu le fait pas. 


_quand as tu réouvert ? as tu bien attendu d'être sur ta session ?_
Non, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait attendre jusque là pour réouvrir. 
J'ai réouvert dès que j'ai vu la pomme + moulinet gris sur mon écran externe


_ tu es connecté comment ? dvi ? vga ?_
DVI

_reset pram ?_
Non : Quand j'ai vu que la commande nvram boot-args[...] n'avait pas d'effet sur mon ordi, j'ai utilisé la deuxième commande indiquée dans le lien plus haut pour retirer l'argument de boot ajouté plus tôt.


Il manque une réponse ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Non, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait attendre jusque là pour réouvrir.





Arlequin a dit:


> Hello
> 
> oui
> 
> ...





voilà voilà 



suis en dvi aussi


----------



## elsueco (22 Novembre 2011)

> Hop.... des nouvelles techniques !
> 
> http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/14/disa...n-a-macbook-pro-or-air-in-mac-os-x-10-7-lion/


Salut, j'ai essayé cette technique (Macbook Pro early 2011 Lion) et cela ne fonctionne pas.

Bien entendue je suis toujours à la recherche d'une technique donc si il y a du nouveau de ce coté là, je suis preneur

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Bon je viens de trouver une solution "mécanique" avec un aimant comme Leyry Hynemonth mais sur un macbook pro 2011.

Poser l'aimant sur le coin inferieur gauche de l'enceinte gauche, les deux écrans vont s'eteindre et l'ordi va se mettre en veille. En laissant l'aimant, réactiver l'ordi avec le clavier externe ou la souris. L'ecran externe se reveille mais pas celui du macbook. on peut retirer l'aimant.

Pour réactiver l'écran du macbook pro, suspendre l'activité dans le menu pomme puis sortir de veille.


----------



## SojiOkita (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas une solution plus pratique qu'un aimant pour couper le moniteur principal sous Lion ?

Quand je branche un écran externe en HDMI je préférerais n'avoir que l'écran externe... d'autant plus que la carte vidéo de mon macbookair semble avoir du mal à gérer les deux à la fois. (les vidéos full HD saccadent sur l'écran externe).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2011)

SojiOkita a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il n'y a pas une solution plus pratique qu'un aimant pour couper le moniteur principal sous Lion ?
> 
> Quand je branche un écran externe en HDMI je préférerais n'avoir que l'écran externe... d'autant plus que la carte vidéo de mon macbookair semble avoir du mal à gérer les deux à la fois. (les vidéos full HD saccadent sur l'écran externe).



On à tous testé beaucoup de choses, et passé beaucoup d'heures à les mettre en place.

L'aiment est de loin la solution la plus facile au quotidien, et la plus universelle pour les ordinateurs portables Apple. 

Maintenant, si Apple voulait bien nous gratifier de ce réglage dans les préférences moniteur... :love:


----------



## AZTT (31 Décembre 2011)

pourquoi ?

ce n'est pas comme sur PC où on choisit un "bureau étendu" aux deux écrans
ou un CLONE ou tout simplement écran externe en principal et celui du MAC éteint....?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2011)

Non, sur un Windows, tu peux faire comme sur OS X et indiquer que ton écran principal est l'externe, par contre, tu peux en plus indiquer que tu *ne souhaite pas* utiliser l'écran interne (mais secondaire) pour faire un bureau étendu. 

Windows ne permet pas toujours de le faire, et dans ces cas là, c'est le pilote de la carte graphique qui permet de le faire. 

Sur OS X, pas de fonction pour désactiver un écran connecté. L'avantage, c'est que sur OS X, tu ne cherches jamais pendant 10 minute pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à utiliser ton rétro-projecteur. (vécu maintes et maintes fois.... :siffile: )


----------



## AZTT (31 Décembre 2011)

sur mon vieux PC portable par appuis successifs sur une touche fonction dédiée
je passe en mode mirroir/clone, étendu ou principal externe

je n'ai pas bien compris... avec un portable MAC (que je n'ai pas)
la chose n'est donc pas aussi simple ?

concrètement quels sont les choix quand on bosse avec 2 écrans sur un MBP ou MBA?

est-ce pareil avec un IMac (là je pourrai tester)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2011)

Par appuie successif sur F7, tu joue sur les réglages que tu peux faire à la main sur Windows.



AZTT a dit:


> est-ce pareil avec un IMac (là je pourrai tester)



Oui :love: Un portable sur comportera comme un iMac (je crois bien). 

Sauf pour l'aiment, évidement.


----------



## SojiOkita (31 Décembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> L'aiment est de loin la solution la plus facile au quotidien, et la plus universelle pour les ordinateurs portables Apple.


J'étais assez réticent à l'aimant... ayant peur de bousiller quelque chose dans le mac.
En fait cette crainte n'a pas trop de sens vu qu'il y a déja un aimant dans l'écran... c'est juste exactement la même chose.

C'est juste pas très smart comme solution.

Maintenant je vais pouvoir essayer de fonctionner avec un seul écran et de voir si le macbookair arrive à sortir du full HD 24p sans saccade... ce que je n'ai pas réussi à avoir avec deux écrans.


----------



## AZTT (3 Janvier 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Par appuie successif sur F7, tu joue sur les réglages que tu peux faire à la main sur Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sur le "VIEUX PC" portable avec la touche fonction dédiée je passe
en clone ou écran étendu ou écran externe seul
est-ce que la touche F7 fait la même chose sur MAC ?
si oui pourquoi cette histoire d'aimant sur portable MAC ?


----------



## aarthur (30 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème mais avec un MacBook Pro 2016. Je m'explique :

J'aimerais garder l'écran de mon MacBook Pro ouvert et éteint lorsqu'il est relié à mon écran externe.
L'astuce proposé par Leyry Hynemonth fonctionnait jusque là sur mon ancien MacBook Pro de 2009 mais pas sur mon nouveau modèle, un MacBook Pro 15" de 2016.
J'ai l'impression que l'extinction ne se fait plus de manière magnétique et que les aimants ne servent qu'à maintenir l'écran fermé.

Si l'un d'entre vous à une solution je suis preneur !

Merci beaucoup ☺️


----------

